# EDTA



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I was reading some of the threads and have noticed that alot of you have medical issues also. I was diagnosed with type II diabetes about 10 years ago and was devestated, could not get my blood sugar under control and about 7 years ago had a hefty heart attack. I was just about to set back and let it all happen when I read about EDTA, "The Bypass in a Bottle". 

I was not impressed and my doctor laughed when I asked him about it but decieded to give it a try as my oldest daughter works at a health food store and where they carried it(100 capsules for $16.00) thought I could go wrong for that price.

I started taking it, after about 1 month, my angina almost completely went away, blood pressure became managable using only plants that grow on my property(have become a a believer in native medicinal plants), and was able to get my blood sugar under control. My kidney function also returned to normal, my doctor didn't laugh at that.

The results could have been the "placebo effect" but what ever it was, my health improved and my A1C went from 13.9 to 6.1. I still use insulin but only a small fracion of what I used to use.

If anyone is interested in EDTA, do a search on it, get the specifics and deciede for yourself if it may help you. If you do start taking be sure to let your doctor know.

NOTE: Up until the late 50's to early 60's it was used as a treatment for mercury and radiation poisoning. It binds to heavy metals and moves them out of your system and for that reason I have included it in my medical bag.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I was wondering about it. I was reading up on IV hydrogen peroxide and EDTA was mentioned.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

What's the story on IV hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Here is a link to an interesting read on H2O2.

The Many Benefits of Hydrogen Peroxide By Dr. David G. Williams


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

That was a good read, will definitely follow up on that one.

Thanks much


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting ...

Thanks for sharing. :2thumb:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> I was wondering about it. I was reading up on IV hydrogen peroxide and EDTA was mentioned.


I found that page on peroxide pretty interesting so I had my daughter pick up a bottle of the food grade 30% at the health food store she works at, kinda pricey, $20.00 for a pint bottle. Am going to do some more study on its use, thats the kind of stuff you dont want to make a mistake with.

I am very surprised that it is available at that concentration, especially without any kind of red tape tied to its purchase. As I understand it, from a program I saw on the Discovery or Science Channel, it was the %6 stuff the muslim terrorist tried to use on the London to New York flights which sparked all the TSA crap at the Airports.

Will let you know(if I survive) how it works out when I get up the nerve to try it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Here is a link to an interesting read on H2O2.
> 
> The Many Benefits of Hydrogen Peroxide By Dr. David G. Williams


Well, I tried the H2O2 and I am still alive. Cant say that I noticed anything after 2 days of dosing but if I understand it right, it is a long term program.

My daughter says that people swear by it so guess I will keep it up for a month or so.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Have used both and both have their place.

Cilantro can be used as an oral chelator, at least according to the literature.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Will have my daughter check it out at the health food store, love Cilantro


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Keep us posted. I use the H2O2 extenally on my arms. Lots of damage from the sun and welding. They are looking better.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Bump

Davarm:
How is it going? Are you still using the Hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, Im still at it, 8 drops in a glass of distilled water each morning. The bottle was kind of expensive but for as long as it lasts it winds up being a fairly cheap program.

I haven't experienced any miracles or anything but have not had any adverse health concerns and I'm not dead. I am not taking anything for BP anymore, not even from my garden, it has been on the high side of normal, but normal all the same. No angina, the EDTA, I think, takes care of most of that and I think that the H2O2 gets the rest. Haven't hit the nitro in a loooong time.

So, does it work, cant say for sure. Has my health improved since I started using it, yea it has. Am I going to stop using it, nope.

I didn't do any remotely scientific study but on the other hand, I dont really much believe in coincidence either.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Good to hear about the BP and no nitro.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had intended to add a warning to the above post, I accidentally spilled a very small amount of the %35 H2O2 on my formica counter top in my bathroom(I keep a small dropper bottle there to keep it away from the grandson) and by the time I got it wiped up it had raised bubbles on it.

Dont spill the full strength stuff or get get it on you, you will not be a happy camper.


----------



## prairie (Jun 11, 2011)

Just a reminder that when one chelates with EDTA it not only removes unwanted heavy metals but also good metals as well like zinc. You might want to consider supplementing heavily on the zinc if using EDTA.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I did the EDTA and got Seborrheic dermatitis right after taking it for a month..not sure if it was the cause? but I still have it 4 years later..just a heads up...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

prairie said:


> Just a reminder that when one chelates with EDTA it not only removes unwanted heavy metals but also good metals as well like zinc. You might want to consider supplementing heavily on the zinc if using EDTA.


Correct! It also removes Iron, During the course of treatment Iron suppliments haven't helped me much, so dont stay on it long per treatment period. Once you stop, go on the iron suppliments.



RevWC said:


> I did the EDTA and got Seborrheic dermatitis right after taking it for a month..not sure if it was the cause? but I still have it 4 years later..just a heads up...


I will look into this and and get back to the thread when/if I find anything.
-----------------------
Quick Preliminary Update: Did a quick search and found that

"Head & Shoulders Clinical Strength Dandruff and Seborrheic Dermatitis Shampoo", contains "Disodium EDTA".

Healthy Hair Plus Dermatitis Treatment Shampoo, contains Tetrasodium EDTA.

Their seems to be an "association" of forms of EDTA and Seborrheic Dermatitis, what the connections are may become know with additional checking.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Bump for - fukushima meltdown are we ready?



Davarm said:


> I was reading some of the threads and have noticed that alot of you have medical issues also. I was diagnosed with type II diabetes about 10 years ago and was devestated, could not get my blood sugar under control and about 7 years ago had a hefty heart attack. I was just about to set back and let it all happen when I read about EDTA, "The Bypass in a Bottle".
> 
> I was not impressed and my doctor laughed when I asked him about it but decieded to give it a try as my oldest daughter works at a health food store and where they carried it(100 capsules for $16.00) thought I could go wrong for that price.
> 
> ...


----------

